# Anira_09's Thread - New Service Wife with Husband Away on Course



## Anira_09 (11 Aug 2016)

Hello
Im sorry to bother but i would like to know if you can give us some advise....
My husband is going as sonar op after his bmq. He graduates 26 August 2016 and after that he should be going to Esquimalt. We have to kids (2 and 1 years old) and I'm really stress of our future like a family. I know that he will be 5 weeks training fleet school and after that 25 weeks sonar op. He is from Quebec , he is good in English but maybe he will taking some second language class...... How long till we will be allow to move over there??? We really have to wait till his training is over??? If we don't count the time that he will be on PAt, we are talking about almost a year apart. Any possibilities that we can move sooner???
Thanks for ur answers....


----------



## krimynal (11 Aug 2016)

He "COULD" ask for a PMQ if the wait time is OVER a year.  

Nothing is sure , depends on a LOT of different options.  



I will be doing this exact process in about 2 weeks in Borden .... so I can't tell you exactly what the exact timeframe can be. 

You can also use the search function on this site , I know this question was asked quite often and a lot of the answers are already up on this forum !

By the way , welcome to the dark side  !


----------



## DAA (11 Aug 2016)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> Hello
> Im sorry to bother but i would like to know if you can give us some advise....
> My husband is going as sonar op after his bmq. He graduates 26 August 2016 and after that he should be going to Esquimalt. We have to kids (2 and 1 years old) and I'm really stress of our future like a family. I know that he will be 5 weeks training fleet school and after that 25 weeks sonar op. He is from Quebec , he is good in English but maybe he will taking some second language class...... How long till we will be allow to move over there??? We really have to wait till his training is over??? If we don't count the time that he will be on PAt, we are talking about almost a year apart. Any possibilities that we can move sooner???
> Thanks for ur answers....



Due to a recent change in CAF relocations policies earlier this year (Feb/Mar 16) and as they apply to applicants recently enrolled (ie; BTL not occupation qualified), a relocation at "public expense" will most likely not be approved until your spouse completes their training and are posted for first time employment.

If you are married or single with children and are contemplating a career with the CAF, do not expect to be relocated with your family until after completion of both Basic and initial occupation training, which can range anywhere from 6-18 months depending on the occupation.


----------



## Lumber (11 Aug 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> Due to a recent change in CAF relocations policies earlier this year (Feb/Mar 16) and as they apply to applicants recently enrolled (ie; BTL not occupation qualified), a relocation at "public expense" will most likely not be approved until your spouse completes their training and are posted for first time employment.
> 
> If you are married or single with children and are contemplating a career with the CAF, do not expect to be relocated with your family until after completion of both Basic and initial occupation training, which can range anywhere from 6-18 months depending on the occupation.



Any chance I can get a copy of this policy change?

I have a couple of pilots working for me who will be going to Moose Jaw soon. The way pilot training is, with long delays between courses, they might be there for well over a year, if not 2 or 3. One of them is married with two kids, are they suppose to just wait here while he sits on a runway with a flare gun waiting for course?


----------



## Cash87 (11 Aug 2016)

Welcome to Military life. This is very common. From the time my spouse went to BMQ until the time he was done all of his initial training and received a posting was 14 months. Unfortunately it doesn't end there! Along with courses, exercises and deployments - you will find yourself alone pretty often. The best thing you can do is be independent and supportive for him because you are at least at home and with your children. He is away from you, your home, and your children. Wish you both all the best in this new adventure!


----------



## krimynal (11 Aug 2016)

For some reason I hope that Borden will let me have my common-law wife with me , but I HIGHLY doubt it .... guess I'll live in shacks and stay there.


----------



## Cash87 (11 Aug 2016)

Krimynal: Your wife can join you in Borden (at your own expense of course). You and her could have your own place (off base) but you would still technically have a room in the shacks too because you would have to be included with inspections and everything that goes on during your course.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Aug 2016)

That may, or may not, be the case for people proceeding on trg that will last over 364 days (the max length for TD or AP).  I'd like to see the policy change to be sure of the current state for CFSATE students, but prior to this change, some (for sure) were being approved for moves and PMQs.


----------



## krimynal (11 Aug 2016)

Well I'll apply on the 24Th and I will see what the CoC over there tells me ,

Right now it's all guess and hopes.  I'll see , if I have to live off base than so be it .... but I'll still ask if it's possible to get a PMQ ( would be way easier that way )


----------



## DAA (12 Aug 2016)

Cash87 said:
			
		

> Krimynal: Your wife can join you in Borden (at your own expense of course). You and her could have your own place (off base) but you would still technically have a room in the shacks too because you would have to be included with inspections and everything that goes on during your course.



You do understand the RISKS associated with doing such a thing I hope?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2014-directive-amend-ch11.page#art-11-01-02

***Example - You enrol from CFRC Calgary and upon completion of Basic Trg are posted to Borden for initial occupation trg.  You elect to move your family at your own expense from Calgary to Borden.  You complete your occupation training and are then posted to Edmonton for first time employment.  The funding for the relocation of your (D)HG&E would be calculated based on a move from Calgary to Edmonton and NOT Borden to Edmonton.  As a result, you could find yourself "out of pocket" for some relocation expenses.


----------



## krimynal (12 Aug 2016)

so DAA what you mean to tell me is that I should apply for a PMQ and move with the air-force regulation , otherwise wait for the posting in about 1-2 years  because I might get out of money quite fast if I move on my own terms ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Aug 2016)

When you get to CFSATE, request your posting restriction to be removed, so you can have your CLS (Common Law Spouse), D HG & E moved at public expense.  If that gets approved, then you can talk to CFHA about the PMQ option.

IF your request is approved, then you would have been moved 'by the CAF' to Borden and would be able to move from Borden to your first unit upon completion of trg 'by the CAF' again.  

make sense?


----------



## Anira_09 (12 Aug 2016)

Wow  
Not good news!!
I was hoping that we qill be able to move with him. Will be really hard for the kids and of course me but i will be a big girl. So i should start saving money for plane tickets hein??? 
I will telle him to apoly for a PMQ arriving at Esquimalt and lets hope for the best. 
Its kind of weird that having just to navy bases he wont be knowing  sooner where he will be posting at 😕😕😕😕😕


----------



## Anira_09 (12 Aug 2016)

Cash87 said:
			
		

> Welcome to Military life. This is very common. From the time my spouse went to BMQ until the time he was done all of his initial training and received a posting was 14 months. Unfortunately it doesn't end there! Along with courses, exercises and deployments - you will find yourself alone pretty often. The best thing you can do is be independent and supportive for him because you are at least at home and with your children. He is away from you, your home, and your children. Wish you both all the best in this new adventure!


Im really independent already but im thinking more about the kids. My husband is afraid that they will forget about him and that make me sad. They are small kids 2 and 1 so its hard. But will be ok. Thanks for ur anwers!!!!


----------



## DAA (12 Aug 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> so DAA what you mean to tell me is that I should apply for a PMQ and move with the air-force regulation , otherwise wait for the posting in about 1-2 years  because I might get out of money quite fast if I move on my own terms ?



You can absolutely give it a try and ask for a PMQ but the last I heard was that they would no longer entertain these type of requests.  Regulations are regulations and for the most part, they apply universally across all of the CAF.  You could relocate your family at your own expense but you need to be made aware of the "risks" associated with doing something like this.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> When you get to CFSATE, request your posting restriction to be removed, so you can have your CLS (Common Law Spouse), D HG & E moved at public expense.  If that gets approved, then you can talk to CFHA about the PMQ option.
> 
> IF your request is approved, then you would have been moved 'by the CAF' to Borden and would be able to move from Borden to your first unit upon completion of trg 'by the CAF' again.



What Eye in The Sky has mentioned above, are the exact procedures that were in effect and your more than welcome to try and do this once you arrive in Borden.  It never hurts to ask!


----------



## Anira_09 (22 Aug 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Anira_09 (22 Aug 2016)

Hello me again
Finally he will be graduating this week 25 August ( yayyyyyy im really proud) He is from Quebec so he specks french and he is so so in English. At first he was told that, after graduation, he has to go to Esquimalt (sonar op) for his second language courses, marine and his ql3 but now he will be doing his second language in st jean (I'm happy for that) 
So my question is: 
He has to stay in the base all the time?
We live a 30 min away, can he come home to sleep?
Are we allow to ask for a Pmq? I know that all this answer will soon come but I'm i like to be a bit ahead of things. I need to get organized  in advance (small children and i have full time job)
Thank you


----------



## Lumber (22 Aug 2016)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> Hello me again
> Finally he will be graduating this week 25 August ( yayyyyyy im really proud) He is from Quebec so he specks french and he is so so in English. At first he was told that, after graduation, he has to go to Esquimalt (sonar op) for his second language courses, marine and his ql3 but now he will be doing his second language in st jean (I'm happy for that)
> So my question is:
> He has to stay in the base all the time?
> ...



I cannot say if they will let him make his "official" residence at your home, or if he must continue to use the Mega as his "official" residence; however,

Second Language Training (SLT) is not like BMQ. On SLT, they treat you like an adult. He's free to come and go from the base as he pleases. They will tell you that class starts at 0800 in this classroom, and it goes until 1600. So as long he shows up on time, in proper dress, clean shaven with a haircut, you're fine. So at 1600, if he wants to leave the base to drive home and spend the night at home, that's fine, as long as he 1. he gets up and shows up to work on time, and 2. the room that he has at the Mega stays clean and in good order.


----------



## Anira_09 (22 Aug 2016)

Ahhh wow
Im really happy to hear that. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Aug 2016)

This would probably be a discussion he should have with his instructor(s) as well so that they are in the loop as to where he will be residing.

NS


----------



## Anira_09 (12 Sep 2016)

Hi
My husband just graduated from his bmq the 25 August, he is staying here in Quebec for his second language training. They gave him a room till August 2017, after that he should be leaving to Esquimalt to continue his training (sonar op) 
We are from Quebec so we are living in rent a house close to my work and the kindergarden. My husband is allow to sleep at home everynight and the mornings he drives 35 min to go to st jean. All is good and we are happy to have him longer with us.
My question is: Are we allow to ask for a pmq? I called to ask and I explained all this to the lady, she asked me if wu will be moving with him at esquimalt and i told her: no, we are not allow till he finish his ql3. Then she told me YES, we are allow to ask for a pmq, she sent a email with the aplication form yo my husband.
 My husband asked at st jean and looks like he is not allow.
Anybody can help me with this?

Thank you


----------



## Anira_09 (18 Mar 2017)

Hello

So after doing his BMQ and his second language training at St-jean, my husband, will continue his way to becoming a Sonar Op. 
He  will be driving till Esquimalt from Montreal,  so i will love to know if anybody could give him some road tips, some experiences advise, etc. 

Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (18 Mar 2017)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> He  will be driving till Esquimalt from Montreal,  so i will love to know if anybody could give him some road tips, some experiences advise, etc.



The Going To Esquimalt Thread- PAT, PMQ, Etc.- Merged 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25824.75
6 pages.


----------



## Anira_09 (19 Mar 2017)

Yes, I already check that. I was hoping for some tips on the road. Hotels recommend, places to stop, etc. Thanks anyways  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt18325 (19 Mar 2017)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> Yes, I already check that. I was hoping for some tips on the road. Hotels recommend, places to stop, etc. Thanks anyways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Take the northern trans Canada route from Montreal (A15, I believe).  It's the quickest way across country.  Stop in Cochrane.  Expect a 9 - 11 hour day.  The next day, drive to Thunder Bay, and stop there.  Try to get to the area around Nipigon in the daylight - beautiful.  Expect a 7 - 9 hour day.  Youl could also do this all in one stretch, while switching drivers.  I drove 24 hours straight from Ottawa to Winnipeg going mostly the same route.  The road is generally in good condition and has ample passing lanes.  The exception is from Thunder Bay to Kenora.  I found the westward trip there to be frustrating, as there weren't quite enough passing lanes for the traffic.

Note: if you instead choose to go through Ottawa and Saulte Ste Marie on Kings Highway 17, you do not want to be driving at night.  There are more moose than people, and they all hang out on the highway.  Fog is also common.  

You can also go to Saulte Ste Marie and cross into the US and go from there to hit I90.  I'd personally recommend the drive through Canada, as it's only 22kms more and doesn't involve the hastle of border crossings.  

Alternatively, you can go the entire way on the 401 and interstate system.  It is longer, but has a shorter total time by 2 - 3 hours.  I think the drive through Canada is fine, and not worth the effort of crossing the border just for a drive.

Spend the next day driving to Regina.  It's a 12 - 14 hour day.  From East of Winnipeg on, the drive is flat and very uneventful.  From just past the Manitoba border on, the road is 4 lanes and in good condition.  You can avoid Winnipeg to the North or South (south is shorter) but you will still encounter multiple traffic lights in Manitoba.  

The next day, plan to drive the 10 - 12 hours to Golden BC.  The road is 4 lanes all the way to the Alberta BC border.  It has also been twinned through much of the Kicking Horse Canyon just East of Golden.  It's a very beautiful area.  You can avoid Calgary to the north on the new freeway if you want.

From Golden, plan to drive to Vancouver.  It's not a bad drive.  From Kamloops on you're on a freeway, and there are multiple sections that have been upgraded to 4 lanes between Golden and Kamloops.  There are also ample passing lanes.  The rest I have no idea about, as I've never done the crossing or been to Vancouver Island.  All in all from Montreal to Vancouver you're looking about about 48 hours of driving.


----------



## Anira_09 (19 Mar 2017)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> Take the northern trans Canada route from Montreal (A15, I believe).  It's the quickest way across country.  Stop in Cochrane.  Expect a 9 - 11 hour day.  The next day, drive to Thunder Bay, and stop there.  Try to get to the area around Nipigon in the daylight - beautiful.  Expect a 7 - 9 hour day.  Youl could also do this all in one stretch, while switching drivers.  I drove 24 hours straight from Ottawa to Winnipeg going mostly the same route.  The road is generally in good condition and has ample passing lanes.  The exception is from Thunder Bay to Kenora.  I found the westward trip there to be frustrating, as there weren't quite enough passing lanes for the traffic.
> 
> Note: if you instead choose to go through Ottawa and Saulte Ste Marie on Kings Highway 17, you do not want to be driving at night.  There are more moose than people, and they all hang out on the highway.  Fog is also common.  You can also go to Saulte Ste Marie and cross into the US and go from there to hit I90.  I'd personally recommend the drive through Canada, as it's only 9kms more and doesn't involve the hastle of border crossings.  You can also go the entire way on the 401 and interstate system.  It is longer, but has a shorter total time by 2 - 3 hours.  I think the drive through Canada is fine, and not worth the effort of crossing the border just for a drive.
> 
> ...


 Wowwwwww thanks a lot!!!!!! 
They told him that he must drive from 8am to 4pm and a max of 500km par day. I suppose that this is just a advise and not a rule right??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt18325 (19 Mar 2017)

That might be a rule for them - I'm not in the military, so I wouldn't know.  It would make sense if he's driving as part of work and getting paid.  That's going to make it a 9 day trip though - not fun.


----------



## jmt18325 (19 Mar 2017)

To do the 500 kms per day, I'd recommend going via highway 17:

Montreal - North Bay (554kms)
North Bay - Saulte Ste Marie (436 kms)
Saulte Ste Mare - Thunder Bay (706 kms) - not much way around that one, is there isn't all that much in between.
Thunder Bay - Kenora (489 kms)
Kenora - Brandon (433 kms)
Brandon - Swift Current (606 kms)
Swift Current - Calgary (516 kms)
Calgary - Salmon Arm (511 kms)
Salmon Arm - Vancouver (462 kms)

Yeesh.


----------



## QM (20 Mar 2017)

I've did the cross country trip at least a dozen times, four times on posting. I usually travelled through the US, crossing at Sarnia or Detroit and going under Chicago then across the Dakotas. The US is cheaper, has four lane highways nearly all the way, and is better serviced at the various Interstate highway exits (more choice of motels, hotels, restaurants, and even tourist attractions, if he wants to stop at Mount Rushmore, for example). Crossing Canada is long, isolated, awfully boring, and mostly on (more dangerous) two lane highways.

He will have to ask the Relocation group about how much travelling he can do. Previously he would have been able to drive as much as he wanted, and claim the full allocation of nights. Now they may well control it more. I think it will largely depend whether his move is being administered by Brookfield (more anal about entitlements) or by military clerks, who may allow him more leverage. I was able to stay in one spot for two nights in a row if I wanted, claiming the same hotel for two nights and making up the drive time on the other days. My hotel stays just had to add up to the total allocation (actually it could have been even longer, I would have had to make up the extra nights out of pocket). That was useful if you wanted to visit family along the way. I think that is no longer possible if Brookfield is administering the move. 

Really, your husband needs to sit with the Clerks and ask open questions about what he can and cannot do, what is claimable and what is not claimable. The Clerks aren't the same as Directing Staff, he should not be shy about asking them questions about his entitlements.


----------



## Anira_09 (20 Mar 2017)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> To do the 500 kms per day, I'd recommend going via highway 17:
> 
> Montreal - North Bay (554kms)
> North Bay - Saulte Ste Marie (436 kms)
> ...


This is really helpful!!! Thanks!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (20 Mar 2017)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> They told him that he must drive from 8am to 4pm and a max of 500km par day.



The OP may, or may not, find these discussions of interest,

Limited to travelling 500km for temporary duty travel  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120213.0

New Distance Limits - PMV travel  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113898.0

500 KM per day,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+500+km+per+day&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=QtjPWJ2qGcOC8Qfc5K3gBg&gws_rd=ssl#spf=245

etc...



			
				Anira_09 said:
			
		

> I suppose that this is just a advise and not a rule right???





			
				Log Offr said:
			
		

> He will have to ask the Relocation group about how much travelling he can do.





			
				Log Offr said:
			
		

> Really, your husband needs to sit with the Clerks and ask open questions about what he can and cannot do, what is claimable and what is not claimable.



 :goodpost:

Anira_09, you may wish to consider the source of this advice,
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/19840


----------



## Pusser (20 Mar 2017)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> Wowwwwww thanks a lot!!!!!!
> They told him that he must drive from 8am to 4pm and a max of 500km par day. I suppose that this is just a advise and not a rule right???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The daily "limit" is simply a means to calculate entitlement (i.e. the number of days you're allocated to make the trip).  The numbers are actually 500 km for the first day and 800 for subsequent days.  The distances he actually drives each day is largely up to him.


----------



## Anira_09 (20 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the answer. He will for sure respect the 500km, I want him to arrive there in one piece [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (20 Mar 2017)

For reference, perhaps,

Driving from Montreal to Esquimalt  

will be merged with,

Limited to travelling 500km for temporary duty travel  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120213.0
OP: "Now I realize we are not required or obligated to travel more than 500km but if we choose to are we allowed to?"



			
				CountDC said:
			
		

> Now the question is - which do you go by?  The CFTDI,  the Driver Policies or do they actually work in concert?
> 
> This is an ongoing issue I have had for several years and do not take lightly as I attended briefings in Ottawa in which it was mentioned that a member exceeding the 500 kms and having an accident could find themselves in a world of hurt.  Implications were that the member be found at fault, liable for injuries and damages and it may be viewed as you were not on duty which would  possibly impact benefits entitled to by injuries on duty, especially if med released.  It was explicit that the CFTDIs were black and white with no leeway.
> 
> ...



and

New Distance Limits - PMV travel  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113898.0
OP: "I thought the distances were changing to 800 km the first day and 500 km per day after that."



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The 800 km rule was a throw back to times past and has since been superseded. (the only time you see the 800 km today, is on LTA claims)
> 
> Nowadays, when on TD, the only time kilometric mileage comes into play is for POMV Cost Comparisons it is a flat calculation.  500 km (one way) = 1 x travel day and for each 500 km or part thereof afterwards, add on "one day of annual leave".
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Mar 2017)

Make sure he brings in all his valuables at night.  We had a member of my section who drove from Esquimalt to Ottawa last summer.  His truck was broken into and his dress uniforms and medals were stolen along with other valuables.   Was in Winnipeg.


----------



## Anira_09 (20 Mar 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Make sure he brings in all his valuables at night.  We had a member of my section who drove from Esquimalt to Ottawa last summer.  His truck was broken into and his dress uniforms and medals were stolen along with other valuables.   Was in Winnipeg.


Yes, thanks!!! Im really nervous for him but he is really exited about the experience, the view and the road. In the same time its sad because we don't know  when we will see againg. Hoping for the  miracle  that they can move us (2 kids and me) soon to Esquimalt.  We will love that.
Thanks  for all the advise guys.... [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captloadie (21 Mar 2017)

He also needs to ask whether he is being posted to Esquimalt, or attached posted. The entitlements are different, and if it isn't a posting, he wouldn't be entitled for reimbursement for the nine day trip. The military would insist he take the most economical means, which is to fly, and then he won't have a car. He would have to use leave (there is another whole thread on what type is authorized for this), to cover off the days not accounted for to drive.


----------



## Anira_09 (21 Mar 2017)

captloadie said:
			
		

> He also needs to ask whether he is being posted to Esquimalt, or attached posted. The entitlements are different, and if it isn't a posting, he wouldn't be entitled for reimbursement for the nine day trip. The military would insist he take the most economical means, which is to fly, and then he won't have a car. He would have to use leave (there is another whole thread on what type is authorized for this), to cover off the days not accounted for to drive.


Yes, is a posting. They already gave him the money to travel till there.  but its not alkiw to bring his family with him  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anira_09 (21 Mar 2017)

What we would like to know is when his courses begin?? But all the answers are at Esquimalt looks like. Here at St jean no answer at all. 
If he has to be on PAT for six months we are moving over there whit him.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2017)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> What we would like to know is when his courses begin??



See,

OP: Anira_09 
Dates of training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122864.0.html


			
				Anira_09 said:
			
		

> i would like to know when my training for Sonar Op will start?


----------



## Anira_09 (8 Apr 2017)

Hello
Just a small update. 

Husband arrived good at Esquimalt. He is in love already with the city, the weather and the food.
 But not all is happiness .... 
when he arrived looks like nobody was informed that he was coming, no more space for his course that begins  in April so he will have to wait till November and (like we imagined) they won't move us with him.
Sooooo i don't know what we will do......1 year is to much for our family to be leaving in the limbo. 
Hope he will have more info soon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Apr 2017)

Glad he arrived safely.  Sorry to hear about the set back for you all.  It is tough, I was over 18 months in training before my first posting when I first joined.


----------



## Anira_09 (8 Apr 2017)

18 months????  
His course normally is just 25 weeks but it's the time of waiting in between that will be long for us. We are thinking to move over there anyhow but its a bit risky of he is posted to Halifax insted of Esquimalt. Will be a "big fail"  for us tho. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Apr 2017)

Basic, language training, PAT platoon and 6 month QL 3.  On reflection, not 18 months, but 14.  Oops.


----------



## Anira_09 (9 Apr 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhh ok! Well, in June will be one year that he start his training Basic, language training, and now PAT till his course start (25 weeks course) but have been only almost 2 weeks that he went to Esquimalt. 
But its hard anyways. But Im here, holding the fort!!!! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Apr 2017)

Atta girl!


----------



## Pusser (10 Apr 2017)

If your husband's course doesn't start until November, there MAY be some options.  First, he should be entitled to Leave Travel Assistance (LTA), so he can come home on leave.  Everyone is entitled to this once per fiscal year and since the fiscal year has only just begun (1 April 17), he should still have his entitlement for this year.

Another option is for him to request he await his course elsewhere.  If you're close to another military base, he could ask to be attach posted there to await his course, rather than be separated from his family all that time.


----------



## Loachman (10 Apr 2017)

There are a few who are attach posted to Reserve units as well, which increases the odds of finding a place closer to home.

Edited to add: If you live in Montreal, HMCS Donnacona 3525 Saint-Jacques Street Montreal H4C 0A1 514-283-6517 may be an option. See https://www.facebook.com/NCSMHMCSDonnacona/ and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Donnacona for more info.


----------



## FSTO (10 Apr 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There are a few who are attach posted to Reserve units as well, which increases the odds of finding a place closer to home.
> 
> Edited to add: If you live in Montreal, HMCS Donnacona 3525 Saint-Jacques Street Montreal H4C 0A1 514-283-6517 may be an option. See https://www.facebook.com/NCSMHMCSDonnacona/ and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Donnacona for more info.



And if Donnacona doesn't have a spot, there are NRD's in Kingston, Ottawa, Trois Riviere and Ville de Quebec all which are a lot closer than Esquimalt.


----------



## Anira_09 (10 Apr 2017)

Hey thanks for the answers
 I dont know if we have those options because his Fleet school course may be begin in July.
The LTA works the other way around??? Can we go to visit him??? (My 2 kids and I) 
I heard that after 6 months being there is consider like a "posting" so he can apply for a PMQ???? Well all that it's just hearsay  i know but i have a lot of hope [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anira_09 (10 Apr 2017)

Hello
 My husband and I are common in law since 2011. We live in a rental house in Montreal since 2014. 
My husband just left for his QL3 to Esquimalt and will pass at least 1 year before we are allow to move with him. We are thinking that will be a good idea to move to a smaller place, cheaper, because he will be paying rations and we are not that rich to pay 2 rents. 
My question is :
How works if a want to move to a smaller place? ( change address, he wont be signing the Lease cuz he is not here)
If a miracle happens and the fc move us over there: they will break my new lease??? 

Thanks a lot. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2017)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> My question is :
> If a miracle happens and the fc move us over there: they will break my new lease???



You may, or may not, find these discussions of interest,

Breaking a Lease 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/84135.0

compensation for breaking a lease  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/82823.0

Lease Liability 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/99290.0

Lease issue
https://army.ca/forums/threads/55473.0

etc...



			
				Anira_09 said:
			
		

> My husband and I are common in law since 2011.



See also,

Common Law Marriage in the Canadian Forces - Mega Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25612.275
16 pages.

_As always,_  your husband's unit is your most trusted source of official information.


----------



## Loachman (10 Apr 2017)

Normally, when we combine a bunch of a particular member's threads and name the result after him/her, it is not done because he/she has earned our respect and we wish to memorialize them for that reason.

This is an exception. I thought that it would be more convenient to do this as there was a common theme running through them, merging with other threads was impractical, and the questions asked and answers given would be very helpful to others in the future.


----------



## Anira_09 (12 Apr 2017)

Very good news!!!!!!!
He started his QL3 TODAY!!!!!! Yesss yesss yesss!!!! So its not that bad if we wait till November to be move over there. Great news!!!!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (13 Apr 2017)

Congratulations.


----------

